# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Φιλοτελισμός

## sv1xv

Από την σειρά Τοπίων του 1927, πρώτο ελληνικό γραμματόσημο με ναυτικό θέμα. Ακολουθεί το 4δραχμο της σειράς για την Ναυμαχία του Ναβαρίνου τον Οκτώβριο του ίδιου έτους.

----------


## sv1xv

Greece-1881-CorinthCanal, on ipernity

Ένσημο (χαρτόσημο) "CONTROLE" χωρίς αναγραφή αξίας της Soci&#233;t&#233; Internationale du Canal Maritime de Corinthe. Εκδόθηκε το 1881 και απαντάται σε μετοχές και ομολογίες της εταιρείας της περιόδου 1882-1887.

----------


## sv1xv

> Ακολουθεί το 4δραχμο της σειράς για την Ναυμαχία του Ναβαρίνου τον Οκτώβριο του ίδιου έτους.



Greece-1927-4dr par SV1XV, on ipernity

Από την σειρά για την 100η επέτειο της Ναυμαχίας του Ναβαρίνου, το πιο χαρακτηριστικό γραμματόσημο της σειράς είναι η κλάση των 4 δραχμών, για το βασικό τέλος επιστολής εξωτερικού.

----------


## sv1xv

stamp322 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Ένσημο 10 δραχμών υπέρ σκοπών του ΝΠΔΔ "Ελληνική Θαλασσία Ένωσις"  (1935-2012), εκδότη του περιδοικού ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ. Η Ε.Θ.Ε. απορροφήθηκε από το ΓΕΝ με τον Ν. 4109/2013.

----------


## sv1xv

USA-1933-0.03 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Αναμνηστικό γραμματόσημο 3c των ΗΠΑ για την 2η μεγάλη εξερευνητική αποστολή του Ναυάρχου Byrd στην Ανταρκτική (1933)

----------


## sv1xv

Germany-2004-0.55 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Γερμανικό γραμματόσημο του 2004 με τον εκτός λειτουργίας φάρο "Roter Sand" στις εκβολές του Weser στην Βόρειο Θάλασσα (1885)

----------


## sv1xv

Greece-2022-SZ1TT par SV1XV, on ipernity

Πρόσφατη έκδοση τεσσάρων γραμματοσήμων για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σταθμό της Γ.Γ.Τ.Τ. (διακριτικό κλήσεως SZ1TT), 15 Φεβρουαρίου 2022.

----------


## sv1xv

TAAF-2008-lettre par SV1XV, on ipernity

Γραμματόσημο των Γαλλικών Εδαφών Νοτίιου Ημισφαιρίου (TAAF) με το M/S Marion Dufresne (FNIN, IMO 9050814), το οποίο ναυλώνεται τακτικά από διάφορες Γαλλικές ερευνητικές αποστολές στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό (2008).

----------


## sv1xv

Mayotte-2011-0.60 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το ίδιο πλοίο M/S Marion Dufresne (FNIN, IMO 9050814), στην λιμνοθάλασσα Mamoudzou σε γραμματόσημο της Mayotte (2011).

----------


## sv1xv

Greece-NAT-1980-2dr par SV1XV, on ipernity

Ένσημο ασφαλίσεως επιβατών του ΝΑΤ των 2 δραχμών. Τα έσνημα αυτά βρίσκονται επικολλημένα σε ακτοπλοϊκά εισιτηρια της περιόδου 1980-1990.

----------


## sv1xv

Ross Dependency-1957-3D par SV1XV, on ipernity

Γραμματόσημο της Νέας Ζηλανδίας, 5 παλιές πένες (pre-decimal) για το Ross Dependency (Ανταρκτική), του 1957. Το πλοίο είναι το HMS Erebus, από το οποίο ονομάσθηκε το όρος Έρεβος της Ανταρκτικής.

----------


## sv1xv

:Cool New:  *Mail by Sea - Ταχυδρομείο μέσω θαλάσσης - Courrier par mer*.

Μια πολύ ωραία θεματική ιστοσελίδα στο blog "stamps-gr" του Gregory Fasouls (Ραφήνα), αρκετά σχετική με το αντικείμενο του nautilia.gr

----------


## sv1xv

USSR-1979-0.04 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Σοβιετική Ένωση: γραμματόσημο των 4 καπικίων, με το ερευνητικό πλοίο "Ernst Krenkel" ("Эрнст Кренкель") (IMO:7205685). Το πλοίο ονομάσθηκε προς τιμήν του εξερευνητή και ραδιοερασιτέχνη Έρνστ Κρένκελ, RAEM (1903-1971).

----------


## sv1xv

stamp328 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Απόκομμα φακέλου με γραμματόσημο 1 ΔΡ της τακτικής εκδόσεως 1919/1926 (λιθογραφική) και ένσημο προσθέτων τελών ΠΤ 10 λεπτών εκδόσεως 1913, ακυρωμένα με την ναυτιλιακή ελαστική σφραγίδα "ΕΝΩΣΙΣ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΚΩΝ ΕΤΑΙΡ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ -1925".  Εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία: τέλος 1925 έως Μάρτιος 1927.

----------


## sv1xv

USA 1946 3&#162; par SV1XV, on ipernity

Μεταπολεμική έκδοση γραμματοσήμου 3 cents των ΗΠΑ για την δράση του εμπορικού ναυτικού, παρουσιάζει την εκφόρτωση ενός Liberty (1946).

----------


## sv1xv

Greece 2019 €0.20 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το OPV ΛΣ-050 "ΑΡΚΟΙ" και ένα ελικόπτερο AS.365N σε ελληνικό γραμματόσημο του 2019 για την 100η επέτειο από την ίδρυση του Λιμενικού Σώματος.

----------


## sv1xv

Greece-2020-0.90+2.00 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Φεγιέ (miniature sheet) 2 γραμματοσήμων (€0.90 & €2.00) για την Ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνος (2500η επέπετειος) με απεικονήσεις τριήρους (2020).

----------


## sv1xv

Cyprus-2022-€0.64 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Γραμματόσημο της Κύπρου για την έναρξη του θερινού ακτοπλοϊκού δρομολογίου Λεμεσσός-Πειραιάς (2022)

----------


## sv1xv

France 1935 1.50F par SV1XV, on ipernity

Γαλλία: γραμματόσημο του 1935 με το υπερωκεάνιο NORMANDIE.

----------


## sv1xv

Serbia_Montenegro-2004-16+0.25 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Ζεύγος γραμματοσήμων Σερβίας-Μαυροβουνίου (2004) για την εκατονταετηρίδα του παράκτιου σταθμού ραδιοτηλεγραφίας _BAR RADIO_ στην Αδριατική, διακριτικό κλήσεως YUW (κατόπιν 4OB μετά την απόσχιση του Μαυροβουνίου).

----------


## sv1xv

UK-1982-0.26 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Βρεττανικό γραμματόσημο του 1982, απεικονίζει τον Ναύαρχο Sir John Fisher, πατέρα του θωρηκτού HMS Dreadnought (1906).

----------


## sv1xv

Haiti-Port au Prince-12January1962 by Mick Taylor, on Flickr

Αναμνηστικό γραμματόσημο της Αϊτής (1961) με θέμα το μεγάλο πειρατικό κέντρο της Τορτούγκα του 17ου αιώνα.

----------


## sv1xv

Italy 1977 L.170 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Ιταλικό γραμματόσημο του 1977 με το υδροπτέρυγο ΤΠΚ του Ιταλικού Π.Ν. "_Sparviero_" από σειρά 4 γραμματοσήμων με ναυτικά θέματα.

----------


## sv1xv

Monaco 1971 0.80 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Όμορφο γραμματόσημο του Μονακό για την 50η επέτειο του Διεθνούς Υδρογραφικού Γραφείου (ΒΗΙ), σήμερα Διεθνής Υδρογραφικός Οργανισμός (IHO).

----------


## sv1xv

UK 1985 17p par SV1XV, on ipernity

Βρετανικό γραμματόσημο των 17p της σειράς Safety at Sea, με θέμα το Royal National Lifeboat Institution (1985).

----------


## sv1xv

Liberia 1976 0.50 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Γραμματόσημο Λιβερίας του 1976 για την εκατονταετηρίδα του τηλεφώνου, απεικονίζει το καλωδιακό πλοίο *C/S DOMINIA* (1926) που συμμετείχε στην πόντιση του Βρετανικού υποθαλάσσιου τηλεγραφικού καλωδίου μεταξύ Καναδά και Νέας Ζηλανδίας.

----------


## sv1xv

Germany 2001 220 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Γερμανικό γραμματόσημο (από φεγιέ) των 2.20 μάρκων με απεικόνιση του παγοθραυστικού POLARSTERM, για την εκατονταετηρίδα των γερμανικών εξερευνητικών αποστολών στην Ανταρκτική (2001).

----------

